# Apple TV et Real Racing 3



## bpc69 (4 Mai 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Avec l'Apple TV, comment utiliser sa tv comme miroir de son IPad pro pour jouer à RR3?
Ainsi ne PAS jouer avec le remoter peu précis en manette mais AVEC l'IPad 
(les 2 ont été jumelés)
Merci
bpc69


----------

